# New to GScale Rairoading.



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

I have been working with HO, N and Z scale model railroading. But I decided to get into G scale as well. My current setup consists of:


- LGB 72441 Santa Fe Steam starter set


- upgraded the tender to a sound enabled tender with the LGB 65000 sound system


- added the LGB 65011 Sound Unit Power Storage to the LGB 65000 for standing sounds


- added the LGB sound whistle trigger and LGB track magnets for the LGB 65000


- upgraded the LGB starter set throttle to the LGB 52120 5 Amp indoor/outdoor throttle and added storm windows to the window frames and added a white LED internal roof LED to light up the dial


- added a set of LGB ball bearing metal wheel sets with power pickups to the Santa Fe caboose with yellow LEDs installed and added lights to the cabooses marker lanterns.


- have 3 boxes of 11000 R1 curves, 3 boxes of 10000, 2 10320 bent rail bumpers, a 19902 station track add on kit


- added a LGB 20010 Inspectors Handrail car for my kids to run


- added a Brekina Draisine Klv 20 VW van converted to rail use model for the kids to use


- added a LGB 37075 passenger car to the consist


- added a LGB 3907 limited edition passenger car to the consist


- added a LGB 4131 beer car to the consist also added the LGB car mounted track cleaning accessory to this car to keep the track clean


- added a LGB 4228 beer car to the consist


- will be adding LGB ball bearing wheel sets with power pickups and yellow LEDS to both the passenger cars as well as passengers and a engineer waving a lantern on the back of the caboose


I use this setup in my house, I set it up in a large oval that covers my entire living room and then I have two sidelines that end with the bumpers. One sideline goes to the hallway and stops in front of the bathroom with a track magnet to activate the train whistle and the other goes into the kitchen with a bumper and magnet. I have a sideline into the kitchen so I can deliver food and drinks to the kids in the living room on the flatbed car. Looking to get another flatbed car to increase the food/drink delivering capacity.


This is not a permanent layout just a put up and takedown arrangement. On Sundays I go to the park with my kids and setup this layout in the middle of the park and power it with a 175w 12 volt inverter connected to my LiFePO4 Eagle E-Bike and run the train while listening to the Kenwood Audio System installed on my E-Bike. I can run for several hours on this setup and still have plenty of power to get home with.


Any suggestions on further upgrades or improvements and comments good or bad are always welcome by me.


Kenneth Finch


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you plan to make an outdoor RR? You shared a lot with us but not so much the future view??


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Not sure what the future of my G Scale is yet. I rent the basement apartment of a house, so no outdoor setup unless it is a temporary setup.
Right now collecting more cars and unique powered cars. Also getting more track and accessories within my budget. It is a lot of fun watching a big train run around all through my apartment. I also am working on a N scale layout that spans two 7 foot banquet tables. My Z scale layout is a Noch briefcase layout with sound and lights. My HO scale is for the kids to play with.

Kenneth Finch


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken sounds like your well rounded. G does take up a lot of space, but man is it cool 
.


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

This coming payday looking to buy another box of 10000 straights and if my budget allows will buy the LGB Inspectors Pickup Truck that runs on the tracks. l also will see if a set of LGB Ball Bearing Wheel Sets with power pickup is in so I can light up my two coaches. 

Kenneth Finch


----------



## Droopy (May 22, 2013)

Hello !
I run an indoor G scale layout and it's very funny too !


----------



## nyccollector (Apr 5, 2013)

Can anyone help me locate a piece of clear vinyl tubing for my Aster Schools Class engine. I recently purchased an SR Schools Class but the tubing was missing. It's located between the engine and the tender which I'm assuming is a water line to service the boiler. Also how long should the tubing be and what diameter? 

Thanks, nyccollector


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

How do you post pictures? I have pictures of my train set I would like to post. 

Kenneth Finch


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken:


The easiest way is to become a first class member. 

Go the a forum on Frequently Asked Questions and scroll down to how to post pictures. There is one thread or First class members and another for non first class.

FAQs 

Chuck


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

nyccollector, You may want to start a new thread.


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

This Wednesday will be picking up some seated passengers to install inside my 2 coaches. Also awaiting on an order for a LGB all Bearing Wheel Set with power pickup kit from my local hobby shop so I can install 2 yellow LEDs in each coach to light them up like I did my caboose. 

In the future will be picking up a LGB Red Inspector's Rail Pickup Truck for myself to use and a LGB Propeller Driven Inventors Locomotive for my kids to use as well as the LGB Inspectors Handcar and the VW Van converted for rail use that I already own for my kids.

Kenneth Finch


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I took the LGB rail truck and drilled out the tail light and installed a red led, looks great. Also I moved the muffler to the side and installed a kadee coupler to enable this truck to pull a car. 
Added head lights also. 2 years later, I added a decoder with the goose sound file. 

On the inspector hand car, this unit runs really slow compared to any other engine. 

Propeller car is awesome, but if run fast will fly off the track on corners. You need a fast responding speed controller to control this unit.


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information, when I get the truck I will make a decision if I modify it or leave it stock.

Kenneth Finch


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Well last Tuesday I picked up the fencing kit to finish off my Noch Z scale briefcase layout. I also picked up 7 figures (4 seated, two standing and one walking) for my coaches. I also picked up a Bachmann Track Tools Kit and detailed my locomotive, tender and caboose with that kit. I also picked up the last full box of 10000 R1 straight tracks. But when I am ready the hobby shop has stock of used tracks that just needs cleaning from being stored in a unheated shed, the brass rails are tarnished but in good condition. They will give me a good price on it because they know I will have to spend time cleaning it up before I can use it. By the end of this summer I want to have 12 complete boxes of 10000 R1 straights and 12 complete boxes of 11000 R1 curves. I currently have 4 complete boxes of straights and 3 complete boxes of curves. I also want to get some more track magnets and more manual R1 turnout left and rights probably 2 more of each. If my LGB 1 AMP Transformer becomes no longer powerful enough for the larger layout then I will replace it with the older Lionel 18V AC 40VA Transformer I have on my N scale layout and use the LGB 1 AMP Transformer for the N scale layout. I also ordered more LGB Ball Bearing Wheelsets. Over time I am going to replace all the plastic wheelsets with LGB Ball Bearing Wheelsets to have the least amount of rolling resistance to prolong the life of my locomotives gears and motor. Also metal wheels look better as well. 

Kenneth Finch


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The LGB ball bearing wheelsets have a plastic center... look at the ones from Train-Li with all metal centers. Nicer looking. 

You need a better transformer, 2 amps is pretty light (40 va at 18 volts is approx best case 2 amps)... get at least a 5 amp supply. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, DON'T use your old Lionel transformer! It is AC and your G gauge locomotives run on DC. Buy a DC power supply with at least 5 amp output. 10 amp is better. I like Bridgewerks power supplies, but there are others on the market.

Chuck


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

My throttle is the LGB 5A Indoor/Outdoor Throttle in a switch house body. It can take in 24DC (2 automotive batteries in series) or up to 20V AC. On its output it sends out 0-20V DC. The starter kit included a separate 20V AC 1 AMP Transformer (what I am using right now) and a 1 Amp Throttle which takes in the 20V AC and outputs 0-20V DC. As far as the 1 Amp starter kit transformer it powers the train just fine with almost al the track used in a layout that covers my complete living room, kitchen and hallway to the kids room. I do keep my tracks very clean though.

Kenneth Finch


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey Ken, 

You're probably already aware, but Ebay is a great source for stuff for things LGB (or whatever brand): 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/G-Scale-/19151/i.html 

A big part of my hobby fun is "the hunt" for a good deal on something I'm hankering for.... 

===>Cliffy


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

I added a 200V 638uf Electrolytic Capacitor in the caboose connected to the yellow LEDs to prevent the flickering from intermittent power connections. It works flawlessly. I got the capacitor from a defective battery charger. I did not connect one to the cabooses marker lanterns because I feel they look better flickering while rolling down the track.

Kenneth Finch


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Well I am out in my driveway again with an even longer and wider oval to run my LGB train on. I want to run it few a few hours t test the capacitor in the caboose. I it works out after this test I will outfit my coaches with them when I get the LGB Ball Bearing Wheels from the hobby shop. I was at the hobby shop yesterday and picked up two LGB Metal Wheel Kits and outfitted my two beer cars with them to replace the stock plastic wheels. Now the only cars with factory plastic wheels left is my flatbed car and the two coaches. Wednesday if the hobby shop has more metal wheel kits in stock I will pick up two more kits to outfit the flatcar because it requires two kits because it has four axels.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Posted By nyccollector on 22 May 2013 02:01 PM 
Can anyone help me locate a piece of clear vinyl tubing for my Aster Schools Class engine. I recently purchased an SR Schools Class but the tubing was missing. It's located between the engine and the tender which I'm assuming is a water line to service the boiler. Also how long should the tubing be and what diameter? 

Thanks, nyccollector


I think you may need silicon tubing which is heat resistant. It's a fuel line. There are specialist suppliers that stock a range of ID sizes with different wall thickness.
I have also used it as a flexible drive shaft on electric locomotives. It feels very rubbery and flexible. The thick wall sizes are less prone to collapse. Used in hospitals etc. 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

638uf electrolytic capacitor??? 

Electrolytic usually have tolerances of +/- 20 percent or more and would never have 3 digits for capacity. 

Do you have a picture of the cap showing this?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, notice it was a 200v one. If it is really 200v then an unusual capacity might be expected as well. 

Greg


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Sorry it was 680uF not 638uF! Well tonight after work I will have to figure out how to post photos. But I get these capacitors from dead 58V 5A LiFePO4 battery chargers. I have 4 200V 680uF, 2 250V 330uF, 3 63V 680uF and 1 63V 1000uF Electrolytic Capacitors. I unsolder them during my break for personal use with permission from my boss. By the way I am the primary technician at a E-Bike/Mobility Scooter Retail Store called Mobility Unlimited in Toronto, Ontario.

Kenneth Finch


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You would probably do better to get a 4700 uF 35v capacitor from Radio Shack, but the key if it works well enough and you are happy, that's fine... I don't use under 2200 uF unless space is REALLY an issue. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Well currently it is working well for me thanks. But I found out my kit stock 1 Amp transformer is no longer enough for my train if I use all my straights in a large oval. After about an hour of running at 3/4 throttle the transformer overloaded and shutdown multiple times on me. So I am going to try out from work a 24V DC 5 Amp Mobility Scooter Charger as a power supply to feed the LGB Indoor/Outdoor 5 Amp Throttle I have. It's manual states it's input is up to 20V AC or 24V DC and outputs 18V DC maximum. If this 24V DC 5 Amp Charger works for me it will be about $100.00 cheaper then the LGB 6 Amp transformer in stock at my hobby shop.

Kenneth Finch


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You would be wise to put a 5 amp fuse (automotive blade type) between your power supply and controller, since the power supply can far exceed the capacity of the controller. 

And there are good power supplies that don't have "LGB" on them, look at the MRC Power G unit, has variable output, nice big handle, 10 amps. 










Greg


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Well I tried the 24V 5 Amp Charger and it would barely power the train at all. And the original 1 Amp transformer is overloading more and more in shorter time periods. So it looks like I am having to buy the LGB 6 Amp Transformer for around the $200.00 mark. But 6 Amps should be more then enough for me for quite a while. So I ask is it normal for a LGB Locomotive with a tender and 6 cars plus a LGB 65000 sound system with sound power supplement unit and a lighted car draw 2 Amps or more?

Kenneth Finch


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Since you have the LGB 5 amp throttle already, why not just get a meanwell 24 volt supply and for less than $100 and the output is more than LGB's 6 amps. 

Also,longer straights have nothing to do with power pack size, but more poor connections can cause a train to slow down!! 

Are you sure the 1 amp is overloading (gets very warm and shuts down) or is the power just not getting to the train as it gets farther from the track connection?


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

No the 1 Amp controller is not getting hot but it is shutting down though. If I leave the transformer off for 15 minutes it will reset but then overload within a shorter time period after that. That is even with a smaller layout. So I will be getting the LGB 6 Amp Transformer this afternoon for around $200.00. 

Ken Finch


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

That should fix ther issue. I will be in the same boat soon once I put that same sound set up in my LGB Mogul. I would look for a second locomotive. Those starter set 2-4-0's come from LGB's Chinese production side and do not have the long term reliablity of the German production engines. I would recommend looking into a good second hand Mogul 2-6-0. I have the yellow LG&B version, picked it up for under $300. The ones without sound are cheaper and you can always so the same sound upgrade you did to your starter set engine. Sounds like you have a good start and while there are cheaper options than LGB equipment, you still cant really go wrong buying what you know works well...LGB! Cheers Mike


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Ok thanks for the information. I have my eyes on a DB Switcher Diesel Locomotive from my hobby shop as a second or backup locomotive. But this 2-4-0 is currently running perfectly. I want to stick to LGB because I like it. 

Ken Finch


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. Mike


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Ok thanks. 

Ken Finch


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, $70 will buy a nice Meanwell 10 amp 24v transformer... or you can spend $200 for 6 amps. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, he wants LGB. Logic and experience may not apply. Chuck, PS, Not that there is anything wrong with LGB other than price and amps.


----------



## DansTrains77 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,
I have an oval of track in my backyard which is about 96 feet in total length. I have used a 1 amp LGB power supply (50081) and it powers an LGB 0-4-0 porter & HLW Mack loco's without any problems. I do use mostly 2 and 4 foot LGB track sections(#'s 10600 & 10610) rather than the #10000 1 foot straight tracks. Fewer joints are better for electrical conductivity. The sound and lighting you are using will take quite a bit of electricity though. There is an easy way check out the power supply problem. If you can put a different loco or rail truck on your oval that do not have sound and your 1 amp power pack still will not run this loco very long, then I think there may be a track problem and/or power pack problem as well. 

Regards,
Danny


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

The LGB 20V 6 Amp Transformer solved the power problem. Also yes I know their is cheaper 3rd party compatible hardware out there. But I like LGB so I will stick with LGB. I also picked up a LGB Ball Bearing Wheel kit and two LED lights and lit up my two coaches. Also picked up a LGB 4032 Nestle Box Car to add to my train for a little more length now that I have more power to work with. 

Kenneth Finch


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just for reference, poor track connections will lighten the load on the transformer not increase it... poor connections would add resistance, and more resistance means less amps drawn, thus less load on the transformer. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Well I did get the LGB 6 Amp Transformer and some Ball Bearing Wheel Sets and LEDs to light up my coaches. Also today I picked up a used LGB 20020 Fortuna and cleaned it up. My kids love running it around the track. 

Ken Finch


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Well I picked up another set of spoke metal wheels and two sets of solid metal wheels for my train set. The spoke set is for my Nestle car and the two solid sets are for my 4 axle flat car. I also picked up another used LGB #3 passenger coach in beige and orange. I will be adding LGB Ball Bearing Wheels and a LED as soon as my hobby shop gets them back in stock. 


Ken Finch


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Added a capacitor to each of the lighted coaches to prevent flickering. Waiting for the LGB Ball Bearing Wheel kit to arrive to light up my last coach and also will add a capacitor to that coach as well and then my complete train will be on metal wheels. Then all I need are more seated passengers for the coaches and some beer bottles and cases for my beer cars. 

Ken Finch


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

I am a bit concerned about running it via 2 car batteries, as you got potentially abot 1200 cold cranking amps hooked up to the throttle, 2 smaller rechargeble batteries might be a bit safer ... I might be just overcautious tho..
Kind regards michael


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

I do not run my setup off of car batteries. I upgraded my transformer from the stock LGB 20V 1A transformer to the LGB 50111 20V 6A transformer. If I was to run my setup off of car batteries I would add inline to the throttle a 6A Inline Fuse to protect everything. I am now looking into adding a LGB kit which has a LGB MTS (DCC) Controller, a Train Mouse Handheld Controller and a MTS (DCC) German Diesel Green Switching Locomotive to my setup as a secondary consist to run for variety.

Ken Finch


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Will be picking up soon a LGB #2051 used Diesel with sound from my local hobby shop to add to my setup. Decided against the LGB Digital kit because it was a version 1 MTS system and quite limited in its features and serial communication verses the more modern parallel communication between the controller and the decoder. 

Ken Finch


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Well I picked up on my lunch my used LGB 2051 S Diesel Locomotive. Will be cleaning it's wheels up then running it tonight.

Ken Finch


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a bit concerned about running it via 2 car batteries 
Ken - the trick is to put a high-power auto headlight bulb in series - the kind that needs 6+ amps to light. It will act as a current limiter.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That light will also limit the voltage depending on load, the more current drawn, the lower the voltage available. 
A resettable fuse (sometimes called polyfuse) would work better here in my opinion and is much smaller than the auto bulb, not made of glass, therefore not breakable.


----------



## bozrahct (Jul 11, 2013)

My mother had a battery powered remote control g scale train 
She would remove the train and cars nightly and replace them every 
Morning in nice weather. Somehow when my brothers moved out two 
years ago the track was taken or thrown out. Financially we can't 
Replace the entire train. However the train is still here because it was in 
a separate box. My children and I 
Would love to replace her track as it was a sourse of great enjoyment for 
Her. Please email me if you can help 
Kindly 
The handy family


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

I have decided to split my cars up between the Santa Fe Steamer and the DB Diesel. The Santa Fe Steamer will be a passenger train and the DB Diesel will a freight train. So I will put all the freight cars and the lighted caboose on the DB Diesel. And the Santa Fe will get the lighted carriages. I have a 4 axle flatbed, 3 2 axle box cars and a 2 axle lighted caboose for the freight train. For the passenger train I have 3 lighted carriages with passengers. I will be getting another carriage tomorrow with more passengers for it. I already have the LGB Ball Bearing Wheel Set with Power Pickups and a white LED for it to light it up. That will give me four lighted coaches for my Santa Fe Steamer. Later on I will get a fifth coach and lighting parts and passengers to complete the passenger train. As far as the freight train goes later on I will pick up a crane car to complete the freight train. Then I will see about getting more track for when I setup outside.


Ken Finch


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Well I had my first fatality running my train set. I setup my starter kit steamer with it's tender and four lighted coaches going around the layout fine. I left it running at about half speed for a few hours. Then I fell asleep for the night. I woke up at 4:30am this morning and heard the engine puffing away. But then I noticed it was puffing away sound wise and the lights were running but the train was standing still. I turned off the throttle and checked everything. No derailment no track blockages nothing. When I picked up the engine I noticed the bottom was very hot and I smelled a hot electrical and hot grease smell coming from the bottom of the engine. So I disassembled the engine and extracted the drive motor. A bearing on one side of the armature had failed thus disabling the drive motor. So the steamer is out of commission until a replacement is available from LGB at my local hobby store.


Ken Finch


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB 2-4-0 takes a short shaft motor, 62201. LGB mogul takes a long shaft motor 62204.


----------



## Ken68 (May 21, 2013)

Well I purchased the replacement drive motor for my starter set locomotive and installed it. The locomotive is up and running like new again. 

Ken Finch


----------

